# Sea anchors



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

anybody use sea anchors out at the rigs/swordfishing,wondering what you guys do at night when not fishing to slow down your drift. Trying to figure out our watch arrangement with five anglers in the wee hours of the a.m. when everyone is too sleepy to fish.

thanks


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

we use red bull and extreme speed stacks exclusively for that purpose.... but yea, those sea anchors are nice- last trip out we deployed one at 3am and only drifted aquarer ofa mile by daybreak. we also use them to hold us close to the rig for speed jigging that way whoever is running the boat can get some action in too (if we are short handed)


----------

